# Ever heard of these breeders?



## Lobobear44 (Jan 28, 2013)

V Largo vom Krafthaus, SchH3 Kkl1 - Vertrauen German Shepherds

Trained German Shepherds For Sale, Trained German Shepherds, Maine New Hampshire, Massachusetts, New England, Florida, New York, New Jersey, California, Michigan, Texas

Trained Dogs for Sale, German Shepherd for Sale, Protection dog for sale, Schutzhund trained dog for sale, Trained Adult German Shepherds for Sale

German Shepherd Dog, True Haus Kennels

German Shepherd Breeders in Texas | Von Der Otto German Shepherds

These breeders seem all awesome and dogs. Again, not looking for a dog when I'm bored at night multitask and make plans for the day. Rarely home these days.


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

I have known the Reeds (True Haus) personally for years, used to train with them. They are honest, great to work with, and they stand by their dogs. They strive for the best, and have some excellent working bloodlines. I will say, their dogs are not generally "beginner" dogs.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I would focus on type right now. You've got a couple WGSL breeders, a great WL breeder, and then one that looks more like a broker (selling trained imports, both types). Why research breeders that are selling something you may not have any interest in? Narrow down what type or lines works best for you and focus on those breeders. These breeders would probably ask you why you want one of their dogs.


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

I agree, you have to decide whether a working line or show line is best for you. It may actually be helpful to talk to breeders of both lines, if they are willing to spend time educating a someday-wannabe-GSD owner. 

Breeders are busy folks and don't always have a lot of spare time to answer emails or talk on the phone for hours. However, some breeders enjoy educating, whether it results in a sale or not, and will talk your ear off given half a chance. 

But just keep in mind, if you have questions, keep them as concise as possible. An experienced breeder could go on for days over a seemingly simple question such as "what is the difference between show and working lines?" or "what is the goal of your breeding program?". If you ask a lot of questions at once, it can be overwhelming, and may cause a delay in responding.

So keep it straightforward and right to the point. But do ask questions. You are doing important research. Just don't hold it against the breeder if they do not respond quickly (or at all). Like I said, some enjoy educating, others don't, and many simply need to limit their correspondence to those who are actively looking for a pup.


----------



## Lobobear44 (Jan 28, 2013)

Freestep said:


> I have known the Reeds (True Haus) personally for years, used to train with them. They are honest, great to work with, and they stand by their dogs. They strive for the best, and have some excellent working bloodlines. I will say, their dogs are not generally "beginner" dogs.


I agree, best to start fresh and easy. Still enjoy and live life the best my Gs and I can. I love getting out there into the world being active, youthful. Doggie competitions sounds like a lot of fun. Wish ppl would get out more with their dogs.


----------



## HarleyTheGSD (Feb 13, 2012)

I've heard a lot of good things about TrueHaus.


----------



## Lobobear44 (Jan 28, 2013)

Liesje said:


> I would focus on type right now. You've got a couple WGSL breeders, a great WL breeder, and then one that looks more like a broker (selling trained imports, both types). Why research breeders that are selling something you may not have any interest in? Narrow down what type or lines works best for you and focus on those breeders. These breeders would probably ask you why you want one of their dogs.


Which 2 were u referring to?


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Maybe a good exercise (in addition to getting out and meeting different types of GSds) is to google "working line" vs "show line", German, Check, Belgian, American etc. and really dig into the different types instead of asking for ratings on different breeders. You can also read threads on THIS forum about that (instead of creating new ones)

When you are close to making a decision and actually buying then people will be more than willing to help you out.


----------



## LoveEcho (Mar 4, 2011)

You get the same advice every. Single. Time. you post one of these threads- think about what type of dog you want. You're all over the place with the breeders you post- think about what your needs are, wants are, what kind of dog your lifestyle will suit and start from there. Once you've figured out what kind of GSD you want (after meeting dogs, talking to owners, etc), THEN look at breeders.


----------



## Lobobear44 (Jan 28, 2013)

LoveEcho said:


> You get the same advice every. Single. Time. you post one of these threads- think about what type of dog you want. You're all over the place with the breeders you post- think about what your needs are, wants are, what kind of dog your lifestyle will suit and start from there. Once you've figured out what kind of GSD you want (after meeting dogs, talking to owners, etc), THEN look at breeders.


Don't get tge wrong ideas. This thread is not for me and not looking for advice. Not getting a new dog for awhile, right now just be around dogs. Know a lot of dogs personally and go out there to meet others. Been busyvwith school, family, and friend business so had no time for rescue organizations or spca. Need to make up for lost time I regret not taking. On the bottom line, This is just about education on breeders.


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

You mean you are just asking which breeders are "good"?

That's not a bad question to ask, but it can be a hard question to answer on a public forum such as this.


----------



## martemchik (Nov 23, 2010)

What I’ve come to learn is that even breeders that look clean on paper, or on the internet, or get recommended by this forum, have skeletons. Not bad ones, but ones that you’ll have to figure out if they’re important to you or not. Taking someone else’s word for if a breeder is good or not is always a weird thing to me, mostly because you have no idea what that person’s experience is, or what they look for in a dog.

There are people everywhere that will tell you how you should only support a breeder that does X, and yet they’ll recommend a breeder that doesn’t do X because they gave them a good enough reason (which is usually, “they’re knowledgeable and I trust them”). Complete crap IMO.

Start heading out, figuring out what’s important to you, and seeing what breeders match that description. Asking if breeders pass this forum’s “smell test” is completely useless IMO.


----------



## mydogs (May 4, 2012)

Research find one that's best in your eyes. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Lobobear44 said:


> Don't get tge wrong ideas. This thread is not for me and not looking for advice. Not getting a new dog for awhile, right now just be around dogs. Know a lot of dogs personally and go out there to meet others. Been busyvwith school, family, and friend business so had no time for rescue organizations or spca. Need to make up for lost time I regret not taking. On the bottom line, This is just about education on breeders.


Perhaps the best answer we can give is

You are not actively looking
YOU don't have the time to do the research
Why should we take the time to bother even checking your links? 

You don't need education on breeders. You need education on the breed, first.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

:thumbup: Nancy


----------



## Lobobear44 (Jan 28, 2013)

jocoyn said:


> Perhaps the best answer we can give is
> 
> You are not actively looking
> YOU don't have the time to do the research
> ...


It's a fun educational thing to do!  I enjoy doing that when I have nothing else to do. People don't know much about breeders and only think black and white. So eventually with back ups and arguments and evidence. It's hard to stop AR people's agenda. For what I want in a GS I explained a million times. I'll put it this way there are no words to describe.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Unfortunately, I don't think you are getting much of an education in that regard. Many of the people whose opinions on breeders I would value are not going to dissect other people's websites. You seem to get a handful from folks who may know a particular breeder or a red flag warning when an issue is obvious.

I think you want "Lassie" and not a real dog. You have to come up with some objective criteria. Nothing is black and white but you are all over the place.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Problem is, you're not researching breeders you're analyzing their web sites. Big difference my friend  Call these breeders up, have a conversation, meet the dogs.


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

How many owners / handlers of dogs of these breeders programs have you contacted?


----------



## Lobobear44 (Jan 28, 2013)

jocoyn said:


> Unfortunately, I don't think you are getting much of an education in that regard. Many of the people whose opinions on breeders I would value are not going to dissect other people's websites. You seem to get a handful from folks who may know a particular breeder or a red flag warning when an issue is obvious.
> 
> I think you want "Lassie" and not a real dog. You have to come up with some objective criteria. Nothing is black and white but you are all over the place.


I already told you and I know that. A GS isn't just a couch potato dog. He wants to get out there into the world. He knows he must enjoy life every bit of it no matter what. Feels the need to do something like the rest of us do. He doesn't want to sit in the house lay down at all in his entire life. Seems like you people want me to have the same view or same answers in order to get a real GS. My dream is to have a German shepherd puppy someday and raise him. Stop all of these comments like me getting a Gs is nearly next to impossible. I really want a GS someday really do. After senior year make up for lost track of time for rescue groups. Also focus on getting the training internship at the SPCA. Also focus on the humane society to get in there. Been so busy lately luckily late is better than never.


----------



## Lobobear44 (Jan 28, 2013)

Liesje said:


> Problem is, you're not researching breeders you're analyzing their web sites. Big difference my friend  Call these breeders up, have a conversation, meet the dogs.


I email them for contacts not call. Also use FB and ask questions. Calling would not be the right time for now. I think it is unnecessary to call when me getting a GS isn't at the right time.


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

Liesje said:


> Problem is, you're not researching breeders you're analyzing their web sites. Big difference my friend  Call these breeders up, have a conversation, meet the dogs.


 Exactly!

Seems like what you are trying to do is show your AR friends breeder websites so you can prove that there are "Good" breeders in the world. This is a waste of time and energy. You will never convince them. Focus on educating yourself, not proving others "wrong".

There is only so much research and education you can do online. At some point you need to get off your butt and watch actual dogs, and talk to actual breeders and trainers and dog people. It would be great for you to visit an IPO club, there should be at least one in your area that will allow visitors. If you are truly interested in learning about the GSD, they shouldn't have a problem with you observing, asking questions, etc. 

And those of you who are frustrated and annoyed with Lobo, remember that we are constantly telling people new to the breed to DO THEIR RESEARCH, and we get so upset when a newbie goes out and purchases a GSD from a BYB without knowing anything about the breed. So let's not chastise Lobo for doing his research, but gently nudge him in the right direction.


----------



## alexg (Mar 22, 2013)

Good luck with that.


----------



## Lobobear44 (Jan 28, 2013)

Freestep said:


> Exactly!
> 
> Seems like what you are trying to do is show your AR friends breeder websites so you can prove that there are "Good" breeders in the world. This is a waste of time and energy. You will never convince them. Focus on educating yourself, not proving others "wrong".
> 
> ...


Excuse me, I know a lot about the breed. 3 GS friends of mine are all working dogs and we still learn about them. All of you seem to have one mind set not opened for advice or to be wrong, unlike me. Dogs want to live life to the fullest. I'm the kind of guy who wants to get out there and do something too live life to the fullest.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Freestep said:


> Exactly!
> 
> 
> And those of you who are frustrated and annoyed with Lobo, remember that we are constantly telling people new to the breed to DO THEIR RESEARCH, and we get so upset when a newbie goes out and purchases a GSD from a BYB without knowing anything about the breed. So let's not chastise Lobo for doing his research, but gently nudge him in the right direction.


I think we have nudged a LOT and given very good advice and are, perhaps, getting frustrated with baby sitting threads to ensure no breeder-bashing takes place. If he knows the breed as well as he says I am not sure why he is all over the place with different bloodlines. I will simply not say anymore unless I see signs of bashing.


----------



## misslesleedavis1 (Dec 5, 2013)

Lobobear44 said:


> Excuse me, I know a lot about the breed. 3 GS friends of mine are all working dogs and we still learn about them. All of you seem to have one mind set not opened for advice or to be wrong, unlike me. Dogs want to live life to the fullest. I'm the kind of guy who wants to get out there and do something too live life to the fullest.


How?.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## martemchik (Nov 23, 2010)

If you have 3 friends that are working their dogs why aren't you going with them to see them work? Why aren't you discussing these breeders with them? Why aren't you getting information from people you should trust rather than strangers on the internet?

Or are you just calling them working dogs when they're not really working dogs and are just working line dogs. Plenty of people have working line dogs and don't know the first thing about working a dog. 99% of dogs in America are pets that never see a trial field.

If your idea of knowing the breed is the understanding that GSDs "want to live life to the fullest" whatever that means...you have a lot to learn.


----------



## Lobobear44 (Jan 28, 2013)

martemchik said:


> If you have 3 friends that are working their dogs why aren't you going with them to see them work? Why aren't you discussing these breeders with them? Why aren't you getting information from people you should trust rather than strangers on the internet?
> 
> Or are you just calling them working dogs when they're not really working dogs and are just working line dogs. Plenty of people have working line dogs and don't know the first thing about working a dog. 99% of dogs in America are pets that never see a trial field.
> 
> If your idea of knowing the breed is the understanding that GSDs "want to live life to the fullest" whatever that means...you have a lot to learn.


There is always more to learn. Actually, you anomonous people have a lot to learn. You really don't understand German shepherds yourselves based on my comment about living life to the fullest. Dogs enjoy strong minded people like myself with calm authority and other qualities such as kindness. Admit at one time All of you wanted to follow dreams, passion, live life, etc. Instead, all of you bear everything inside becoming sad people with all these regrets. I'm always opened minded, unlike you people. As we know nothing lasts forever and life is short here is my life routine: go chill with ppl and dog friends, follow steps towards dreams and goals. everything my simply happiness poem said. One more thing we talk about bloodlines and breeders all the time.


----------



## martemchik (Nov 23, 2010)

Why do I even bother?


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

You know what, Lobo, we are simply trying to tell you about what to do to figure out what dog is best for you and have moderated people for publicly psychoanalyzing you.

Stop the psychobabble and give us the same level of respect. My wish for you would be to print your last post, put it in an envelope, and read it in 20 years. You will realize how foolish it was.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Why did you choose these breeders? There's no real pattern here so please help us understand what information you're looking for...


----------



## alexg (Mar 22, 2013)

I will need more popcorn ...


----------



## martemchik (Nov 23, 2010)

So hard not to respond when you've been quoted...woosah. woosah.


----------



## Lobobear44 (Jan 28, 2013)

jocoyn said:


> You know what, Lobo, we are simply trying to tell you about what to do to figure out what dog is best for you and have moderated people for publicly psychoanalyzing you.
> 
> Stop the psychobabble and give us the same level of respect. My wish for you would be to print your last post, put it in an envelope, and read it in 20 years. You will realize how foolish it was.


I have no idea what you are talking about. This simply shows there are misunderstandings here. I'm the one not being respected here, yet I'm not offended.


----------



## martemchik (Nov 23, 2010)

Lobobear44 said:


> I have no idea what you are talking about. This simply shows there are misunderstandings here. I'm the one not being respected here, yet I'm not offended.


Look how much better the grammar and English gets the moment you call the kid out. It's spectacular.

These are actually three perfectly formed sentences!

Btw...you're the one that just called me sad, said I live with regrets, haven't accomplished any of my goals, said I don't understand German Shepherds, and I haven't "not respected" you a single time on this thread.


----------



## Lobobear44 (Jan 28, 2013)

Anyways I like these breeders and they love animals. A great knowledge of the German Shepherd Dog! Would love to own both lines!


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Well Lobo you have managed to tell all of us anonymous people that we are sad folks who have lost our dreams, are full of regrets, and don't understand shepherds because we may actually not see them the same way you do. In your words:

_Actually, you anomonous [SIC] people have a lot to learn. You really don't understand German shepherds yourselves based on my comment about living life to the fullest. Dogs enjoy strong minded people like myself with calm authority and other qualities such as kindness. Admit at one time All of you wanted to follow dreams, passion, live life, etc. Instead, all of you bear everything inside becoming sad people with all these regrets. I'm always opened minded, unlike you people_


----------



## LoveEcho (Mar 4, 2011)

Lobobear44 said:


> Anyways I like these breeders and they love animals. A great knowledge of the German Shepherd Dog! Would love to own both lines!


This is exactly what people are talking about... you're not clear in what exactly you're looking to achieve with these threads. Why don't we back up and you explain what it is that you're looking for by posting these links?


----------



## Lobobear44 (Jan 28, 2013)

LoveEcho said:


> This is exactly what people are talking about... you're not clear in what exactly you're looking to achieve with these threads. Why don't we back up and you explain what it is that you're looking for by posting these links?


Sometimes there are no words to explain and describe. For this last month of high school in more dedicated hanging out with friends who I am not going to see for a long time.


----------



## LoveEcho (Mar 4, 2011)

Lobobear44 said:


> Sometimes there are no words to explain and describe. For this last month of high school in more dedicated hanging out with friends who I am not going to see for a long time.


Understandable- so go hang out with them instead of wasting your time posting confusing and redundant posts on the 'net


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

martemchik said:


> Why do I even bother?


I have been wondering why any of you brother, for quite a while now.


----------



## martemchik (Nov 23, 2010)

How entertaining would a discussion about bloodlines and breeds be between 17 year olds, most of which probably don't even own the breeds they're talking about?


----------



## martemchik (Nov 23, 2010)

Sunflowers said:


> I have been wondering why any of you brother, for quite a while now.


I try to stay away...I try to avoid. But the forum has been lacking the drama that usually floats around here on a weekly basis and I need to be entertained once in a while.

Where have all the potential BYBs and "accidental breedings" gone?


----------



## misslesleedavis1 (Dec 5, 2013)

LoveEcho said:


> Understandable- so go hang out with them instead of wasting your time posting confusing and redundant posts on the 'net


 that made me smile like no other post could 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Time for some Elvis!


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_Q4KnyC5XL4&feature=youtube_gdata


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

I think we need to kill this one........


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

If you are not really seriously considering these breeders, I would caution starting threads and just throwing them out there. If I were a breeder, I wouldn't want my web site or breeding program tossed out to critique on a public forum just for fun, especially without any communication from the person showing genuine interest.


----------



## alexg (Mar 22, 2013)

jocoyn said:


> I think we need to kill this one........


... along with the rest of them started by the OP.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I agree with Lies, if I were a breeder, I would be more po'd that you weren't contacting 'me' vs throwing all these names out there.

I dont know how many threads you've asked "what do you think about these breeders? dogs?" 

I hope your keeping a file on all the answers for future reference.

Also, I don't know how you can say you LIKE all of THEM, when you don't even "know" them?? Websites are good marketing tools, do you believe every advertisement you read??

I don't think there is anything more to say to you than has already been said..


----------



## Lobobear44 (Jan 28, 2013)

LoveEcho said:


> Understandable- so go hang out with them instead of wasting your time posting confusing and redundant posts on the 'net


Exactly what I'm doing as we speak.


----------



## Lobobear44 (Jan 28, 2013)

martemchik said:


> I try to stay away...I try to avoid. But the forum has been lacking the drama that usually floats around here on a weekly basis and I need to be entertained once in a while.
> 
> Where have all the potential BYBs and "accidental breedings" gone?


Then by all means make up some fun drama. Btw don't need to own a GS to know nothing about them.


----------

